# Aftermarket Fuel Pump (DW65V vs. HFP-A35HV)



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Well I'm at the point were I'm seeing fuel pump failure symptoms. Getting Lean codes + misfires across the board + acceleration cutting out at high rpms during WOT. Originally I was gonna get a DW65V as it flows 40% more than the stock pump. However I came across the HFP-A35HV, which is advertised to flow more than the DW, and costs about half the price. I'm a little skeptical.

So first off, has anyone tried this pump? It looks very similar to the DW and both are in tank obviously. I was also curious at their charts proving they flow more, they compare it directly to the DW pump, however I noticed that the HFP drops off way faster than the DW . Would this theoretically make the DW the superior pump? Not familiar with fuel pump specifications/numbers. 
















Link to the pump: http://www.highflowfuel.com/i-21278354- ... HwodCyUCEA
Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Interesting! I've never heard of them or seen anyone put them to the test so I can't really say much (don't read too much into the two charts, they're both 265-270 l/hr pumps). What worries me is the direct comparison with the DW65v. They're basing their entire product description and credibility on how it compares to another brand, so it must be that the product they're competing against is the gold standard. Their pump also look identical to the DW, I wouldn't be surprised if it is the Chinese outsourcing phenomenon in effect here.

Personally, I would not want to be the test mule, the product would need to be field tested long term by many and checked out to be reliable before I take the chance. Nothing says they're not legit, but I would not want to be the one to find out they're cheaper knock offs that lacks reliability. I run the DW65v now but have also eperienced with a walbro 255 inline and a Bosch 044 inline, I have nothing bad to report about the DW (the walbro 255 was crap compared to the 044 and the DW). It's nice to have options though, maybe competition will drive the DW price down.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Madmax199 said:


> Interesting! I've never heard of them or seen anyone put them to the test so I can't really say much (don't read too much into the two charts, they're both 265-270 l/hr pumps). What worries me is the direct comparison with the DW65v. They're basing their entire product description and credibility on how it compares to another brand, so it must be that the product they're competing against is the gold standard. Their pump also look identical to the DW, I wouldn't be surprised if it is the Chinese outsourcing phenomenon in effect here.
> 
> Personally, I would not want to be the test mule, the product would need to be field tested long term by many and checked out to be reliable before I take the chance. Nothing says they're not legit, but I would not want to be the one to find out they're cheaper knock offs that lacks reliability. I run the DW65v now but have also eperienced with a walbro 255 inline and a Bosch 044 inline, I have nothing bad to report about the DW (the walbro 255 was crap compared to the 044 and the DW). It's nice to have options though, maybe competition will drive the DW price down.


I think they just recently brought this design out. And exactly, so many similarities between the two. I did notice the DW draws more amps at the same pressure than the HFP however which is a nice bonus. I didn't find any posts regarding this fuel pump either. And normally I have no problem being the guinea pig when it comes to parts but I'd rather not risk it on the fuel pump :lol: 
I'll probably just purchase a DW then, tried and tested and I never have to worry about it again.

Edit: Well now I'm not sure, the HFP comes with a life time warranty. And it's significantly cheaper than the DW lol. So torn here..


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

"Every HFP fuel pump is backed with a comprehensive LIFETIME Warranty. You will not find a warranty from any other performance fuel pump manufacturer, period, including Aeromotive, Deatschwerks, or Walbro. If at any time your fuel pump should fail or drop pressure for any reason, simply contact us via phone or email and we will exchange the pump free of charge--and we will pay for all delivery charges. " 
I think I may have to be the mule here.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Did you mule or cluck  ..fitting guide ?
where is the compatibility for the secondary pump on quattros?
Fitted nps?
Specifically 8L9919051J fitment.
Im not knocking it as Im looking for 1, but where are the 3 pipe connections routed,
output,return and other side of the quattro tank?


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Im guessing you didnt go for the a35 afterall?

From looking around, I cant find a 4wd version of it ie there's just one outlet on top.

The dw65 you can get in a "I got a sucky tube too" version so the A35 doesnt seem to be an option for awd owners.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

No, this pump is for FWD models. I ended up returning it and forget to update the post lol.
They had it listed as working for the quattro models as well. I was the guinea pig who had to inform them they are two different pumps and the differences. lol.

If you do have a FWD model, this pump should be your top choice. However us quattro guys are stuck with limited options. Unless you want to get custom with it somehow.


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

So they failed to know that the FWD and AWD pumps are different. I wonder what else they could get wrong in such a critical part when they can't even do their homework about differences in application.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Madmax199 said:


> So they failed to know that the FWD and AWD pumps are different. I wonder what else they could get wrong in such a critical part when they can't even do their homework about differences in application.


That is scary. However according to TT Tom, they are in development on an AWD version. 
I do gotta say, the pump itself when I got it was nicely made by the feel. Obviously that's about as much as I can comment seeing as I couldn't use it :lol:


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Just an update - they've made the AWD pumps and are on the market. I also ordered them back when they made the "mistake"

Shipping was covered to send back to USA by the company and I got a full refund with the promise to get the AWD pump for the cost of the FWD pump minus shipping. 
A year and a bit later they have honoured their word ! Pretty good!









I did some logs while doing a comparison on a GruppeM filter setup vs. Jetex without a heatshield and found I was leaning out toward higher RPM so I'm hoping this may fix that. *fingers crossed*

So I will be installing this when I find time (I am yet to find a guide with proper photos. It seems most have been deleted [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) and if people are interested will report back.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I fitted the dw 65 one not too long ago and wrote something about it, and Madmax had some photos from his fitting.
The knowledge base sticky covers fuel pump fitting for fwd,the awd just has a few extra bits to do.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

3TT3 said:


> I fitted the dw 65 one not too long ago and wrote something about it, and Madmax had some photos from his fitting.
> The knowledge base sticky covers fuel pump fitting for fwd,the awd just has a few extra bits to do.


Literally just looks like one extra outlet from the pump LOL

How long did it take you and any tips???

I need to get o rings though... I think they forgot to pack them with my kit 
Can I just got to the parts store and get any ol old ring that's for or maybe just re use the old ones?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I think I'll just follow this - should right for most of the way

http://www.deatschwerks.com/images/stor ... tures1.pdf


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Since i didn't receive the o-rings i contacted Quantum Fuels

"Ian, you can certainly reuse the o-rings, they are not a commonly available item so I will be sending them to you. When we first got the pumps in, they did not include the o-ring kits. They are only a precautionary item, so the pump can be installed without them, but either way I am sending you the install kit today.

Thank you,
Quantum Fuel Systems"


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Since i didn't receive the o-rings i contacted Quantum Fuels
> 
> "Ian, you can certainly reuse the o-rings, they are not a commonly available item so I will be sending them to you. When we first got the pumps in, they did not include the o-ring kits. They are only a precautionary item, so the pump can be installed without them, but either way I am sending you the install kit today.
> 
> ...


They definitely should include the O-rings. DW includes them in their kit.

And glad to see they finally developed an AWD pump. It should take you no longer to install it than any other pump, and just follow the DW guide exactly and you'll be fine.

Quite honestly, this companies customer service is always splendid. Like I mentioned so long ago, I have to commend them for it, they definitely go above and beyond.

Hopefully the pump works out for you!


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Word to the wise when fitting. I had the kit (albeit the DW one) WITH seals, but they were a mm or so bigger. I didn't notice at first, but christ did it make a noise when fitted. I thought it was a dud at first - so just compare ring sizes (oh-er) before installing...


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

i'm guessing they would be bigger because they wouldn't have been compressed into the housing yet?

would it be safe to use WD40 on them to help lube them up while putting it back or just chuck some petrol on ?

would have to agree with you there Gonzalo customer service is definitely top notch!!! 
yes they were a bit misleading at the beginning - but i have the communications still where they are ready to admit it and had removed the incorrect information/pump from the market with the promise to provide the AWD pump at the FWD pump price.
They have now followed through with this, albeit a tad longer than expected but you know what, that's ok considering value, lifetime warranty, and most of all excellent customer support.

So i don't think there is anything to be afraid of here since they are doing their best to uphold the product


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

After wanting to use a similar pump myself, they have finally released the "HFP-A36HV" it arrived today from the USA, I purchased the first unit before they were commerically available. Pictures to come shortly.

Now available here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HFP-AWD-serie ... Swc1FXao8w


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice neat fuel pump, but I couldn't see any bracket or fittings for the level sender to bolt onto, I presume it has them someplace, and I presume it fits in the same manner as the original so is the same height etc?

Stevie


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

outdoor stevie said:


> Nice neat fuel pump, but I couldn't see any bracket or fittings for the level sender to bolt onto, I presume it has them someplace, and I presume it fits in the same manner as the original so is the same height etc?
> 
> Stevie


It's an in-tank drop-in replacement (straight swap) so the brackets etc will all be re-used. All fittings needed (two metal clips, three rubber washers and a new flexi' pipe) are supplied.


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

The rings shouldn't "compress" really, they should be snug over the unit, but you will need to lube both top and bottom o-ring to get back in the housing, otherwise it is likely that you will pinch one or both when re-fitting. It's all quite obvious when you have it in bits. Biggest thing is to make sure you don't split the hose, and *make sure to tighten up the clips well* given the pressure they have to hold.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

that's ze pump!!!

Tom well aren't you lucky yours came with the O-rings! hahaha


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Ordered one of the HFP's myself this week, having experienced issues with a bunch of other pumps at the start of the year.

On the plus side - the car seems smoother in power delivery, and the weak mixture error from VCDS hasn't come back... yet!

On the not so plus side - it is a tad noisy. I am not that fussed given the benefit, but some may not be able to ignore it. Also, the 'o' rings are the same as in the DW's I had before. I did try fitting them, but it was like a d*ck in a barrel. Stuck with the original rings and all peachy.

But bottom line - lifetime guarantee - can't be sneezed at. So far, a good investment for the moola.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

SinfulDesignCom said:


> Ordered one of the HFP's myself this week, having experienced issues with a bunch of other pumps at the start of the year.
> 
> On the plus side - the car seems smoother in power delivery, and the weak mixture error from VCDS hasn't come back... yet!
> 
> ...


Yep that guarantee is what makes this pump amazing imo.

With that said, did you run the DW65V before? If so why did you switch to this pump? Faulty pump or?


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

I had two DW's around Christmas - there is a whole thread on the issues that I was having. The guy at Fuel Performance must have been cursing me - but his customer service really shined as a result - hence me returning to him for this purchase.

I put the DW's down to a faulty batch - wouldn't discourage from others buying - it sometimes happens. I just happened to be at the receiving end! They both didn't prime correctly, one was unbelievably noisy, and one bottomed out full throttle in high revs. The rest of the car was bob on - as tests were shown in the thread.

Still - all good now, and many things learnt so I'm not complaining. Just glad I can pass the same knowledge onto others.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up guys. Just placed my order for one of these off the back of this thread. Should allow me to finally fit the Bosch 630's I've had sitting in the garage since Christmas :roll: 

VT


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Von Twinzig said:


> Thanks for the heads up guys. Just placed my order for one of these off the back of this thread. Should allow me to finally fit the Bosch 630's I've had sitting in the garage since Christmas :roll:
> 
> VT


Just watch the fitting of the supplied 'o' rings. When fitted in the OEM housing, give the pump a good wiggle - a nat's cock of movement and it will be stupidly noisy - even from underneath the back seat...


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

SinfulDesignCom said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the heads up guys. Just placed my order for one of these off the back of this thread. Should allow me to finally fit the Bosch 630's I've had sitting in the garage since Christmas :roll:
> ...


Good advice. Though with a SMF and paddle clutch, absolutely no interior, sound proofing or rear bonnet seal mine's pretty loud already. :lol:

VT


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Von Twinzig said:


> SinfulDesignCom said:
> 
> 
> > Von Twinzig said:
> ...


Hairy muff!!

And 385gm lighter for loosing the second horn.. you have gone at it!! Nice build thread btw


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks. Still more to go, and your excellent work finding this pump for me helps the other side of the power/weight ratio too. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

VT


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just ordered a HFP pump as found out today during mapping that my standard pump is pretty much dead :roll:


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Jay-225 said:


> Just ordered a HFP pump as found out today during mapping that my standard pump is pretty much dead :roll:


Ah - that answers the PM question Jay!! Just watch those o-rings!! I guarantee you they will be too thin...


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Mine's arrived. Looks a decent bit of kit. Bunch of O rings in the box. Watch this space......or more correctly my track project thread.

VT


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1159274&hilit=+dw65

A bit fiddly but all the seals n so on were the right size.


----------



## SinfulDesignCom (Mar 2, 2013)

Knew I had the photo somewhere! Not a lot in it I grant you, but enough to be an issue..


----------



## andy68 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've had the FWD A35HV Fitted for over 8 months, came with the sealing rings and didn't really notice any difference in the thickness, found it slightly noisier on priming when you open door then turn ignition on, once engine running you wouldn't know it was there, fitted this as my old pump was tired, was running lean top end when I went to get it mapped, all sorted now more than happy with it.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

anyone know if the FWD pumps are the same size as the AWD pump???

I've gone and bought the install kit (o rings, clamps and hose only) from somewhere local but it's only labelled as FWD... i hope it's a fit because I don't know what's actually happened but i've contacted them again after their promise to send out the O-rings. They've still not arrived and i'm still to hear back on the status after asking what's going on with them

*sigh*

never ending saga of a fuel pump upgrade LOL :roll:


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

the awd pump has an extra outlet
An "install kit" like replacement rubbers etc for a fwd pump wont have anything for the top outlet .
Why did you get a kit ?
Did you buy a regular type awd pump from ebay and it came with no rubbers?
MM has some pics of his DW pump and bits in my pump change thread.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1159274&hilit=+dw+fuel+pump


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

3TT3 said:


> the awd pump has an extra outlet
> An "install kit" like replacement rubbers etc for a fwd pump wont have anything for the top outlet .
> Why did you get a kit ?
> Did you buy a regular type awd pump from ebay and it came with no rubbers?
> ...


i got the kit because they were taking too long to send me the O-rings.... if you read back to the first page and you will see
- i got send the FWD pump first
- then had to wait a little over a year for them to develop the AWD one
- ordered it and waited 4 weeks for it to arrive
- i saw that i was missing O-rings so contacted them again and another 4 weeks later - still no show and i would like to try and fix my leaning out issue at high RPM already and run full boost! lol

anyway this is the kit that i got which is a DW branded one
http://www.vpw.com.au/Category/Index/479766


----------



## stuptt225 (Dec 15, 2010)

Got one of these in based on this thread and very happy with it. My three pieces of advice to save swearing during the install are:

Start the car and then pull the fuel pump fuse as it depressurises the fuel pump lines so you get minimal spillage when you take them off.

The bracket on the side with the hole in it is just lifted and slid sideways and must come off to get the pump out.

Use the old o rings if they are a good fit on the pump as the thinner ones make the fit more noisy.

It's slightly louder on priming but not noticeable when driving.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just to update, my pump arrived last week and i set about fitting it ( little tip, dont attempt this at 6pm in the pissing down rain after a hard day at work :roll: ) after many hours messing around i eventually had it changed over and car is running a lot better now  As above can hear it priming but you wont hear it while driving in a standard interior car. I also reused the original o-rings as they looked in good condition.



ianpgonzaga said:


> anyone know if the FWD pumps are the same size as the AWD pump???
> 
> I've gone and bought the install kit (o rings, clamps and hose only) from somewhere local but it's only labelled as FWD... i hope it's a fit because I don't know what's actually happened but i've contacted them again after their promise to send out the O-rings. They've still not arrived and i'm still to hear back on the status after asking what's going on with them
> 
> ...


will be fine, just reuse your original o-rings and the hose that goes to the other pump. Only new thing i did use was the main hose as i had to cut the original one off as it didn't want to budge. no issues reusing the old o-rings and hose though


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Right o!!!

Have done mine and yes. They prime a little louder than before. But not getting any noise symptoms like the other guys

As a matter of fact. After driving for about 30km's. The car decided to die. What gives!!??!?

So now I'm stranded. Waiting for tools and the old pump to see what's going on.

Pump isn't priming any more after turning the key. After the car died for the first time it primed for about 3-4 times. Now. No action LOL

I've checked fuse 28. Still in tact. Have a relay # 167 and 53 coming soon

If not. Back in with the OEM pump.

Might be using that lifetime warranty hey! LOL. Lucky for that I guess


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

That's worrying, hope it gets sorted quick, although you are now going to be the test mule to see what their customer service/warranty is like.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Right o!!!
> 
> Have done mine and yes. They prime a little louder than before. But not getting any noise symptoms like the other guys
> 
> ...


 I saw something like this back in an older fuel pump thread.I dont think Im imagining it [smiley=freak.gif] but its possible.
Any chance one of the fuel filters got blocked up? . Old crud moved around in the bottom of the tank and extra line pressure? ?
The pump bucket filter would be hard to check , the one on the fuel rail(fp regulator ) wouldnt. Then theres the main filter /cannister .
Can you check with a multimeter /wotever that the wires are getting current?


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Right o!!!
> 
> Have done mine and yes. They prime a little louder than before. But not getting any noise symptoms like the other guys
> 
> ...


Hmm that's not good :roll: Myself and wak have our suspicions over the HFA pump, when i fitted mine and went back for mapping we found the duty cycle on the 630cc injectors to still be pretty high compared to a fully working oem pump running the same injectors, mods, ,map ( 75% vs 59% ), i then fitted a brand new fpr which has dropped the dc to 69% now but still higher than i would of expected considering the oem pump runs the same injectors at a lower dc. would be very interested to find out exactly what pressure this pump runs at and its true flow rate. Wak has said no real need to chase fueling now as i currently have quite a bit of head room so am leaving it in for now... time will tell how it gets on :roll:


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

That's crap - hope it all gets sorted out.

Fingers crossed if it is the pump that the warranty is what they say it is.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

so after checking connections and removing the two fuel connectors
- black - out came a whole lot of fuel
- blue - dry

went to look further so took the whole unit out again and checked all electrics - all good. hoses - all good and connected everything back up again...

turned the key - it was priming again HOORAH!!! car still not starting [smiley=bigcry.gif]

cracked open the fuel rail hose.... dry

opened up the fuel connections blue and black both dry :evil:

so i rip everything apart again to put OEM pump back in but before i test it out we left the black connector off and ignition on
FOUNTAIN of fuel!!!

SO yes i am back on the road (thank god because this happened on the way to work and the job was done on the side of a main road LOL) - BUT with a failed "upgraded fuel pump"

so.... it'll be interesting to see what they say when i want to claim warranty considering the history with my purchase and not even 30 minutes of use leading to failure.

i don't get why it was priming but not sending anything out... Well it did for 20 minutes and then decided not to work

Car isn't modded w/ a huge turbo but i know there are 440cc injectors and an adjustable fuel rail (assuming it's at 4bar) to feed a GTRS hybrid - nothing huge so this pump SHOULD HAVE kept up easily with it's theoretical flow

but alas - has not lived up to it's expectations

going to give it one last shot (probably going to have to wait another 2 months - that's even if i get a reply as i've still not heard about the O-rings) otherwise i'm asking for my money back

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

thanks for the replies peeps

in regards to testing wiring and stuff. see above i guess

my installation was good due to 
- HFP pump working on first install
- OEM pump working on re-install so... definitely points to the pump



3TT3 said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> > Right o!!!
> ...


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Have to admit your have more patience than I do. I'd be returning it and spending the extra on a DW one at this point.

I know it might just be one bad one, but it's one of those things that can cause big problems if it does fail.

Hopefully it all gets sorted out swiftly for you!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

yeah i'll probably ask to get the replacement sent out in quicker than the time it's taken them to send the O-rings

another downside is the hoses fit onto the 90degree bend so friggin tightly that upon trying to remove it the nippled snapped :/


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

ianpgonzaga said:


> yeah i'll probably ask to get the replacement sent out in quicker than the time it's taken them to send the O-rings
> 
> another downside is the hoses fit onto the 90degree bend so friggin tightly that upon trying to remove it the nippled snapped :/


Sounds like they sent you a duff pump  Im not 100% happy with mine but it is in and working so is staying put for now.. like yourself if it does go wrong i will give it one more try before binning the thing and getting a DW pump. I wont be recommending this HFP pump to anyone as it obviously has issues and will just recommend the DW one instead :roll:

yeah i couldn't get the original hose off the 90deg outlet on the original pump so needed to cut the hose off , luckily the new pump came with a bit of hose to replace it with.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

that's really interesting that your DC's are higher on the HFP pump - so does that mean they were working more because not enough fuel is getting to them to meet request AFR?

see i didn't get to log DC on my stock pump (well now i guess i can and will) to see where the strain is. i only saw that my LAMBDA wasn't following request at WOT and leaning out at higher revs.

was hoping to be able to datalog with the HFP in but that plan's gone out the window



Jay-225 said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i'll probably ask to get the replacement sent out in quicker than the time it's taken them to send the O-rings
> ...


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

ianpgonzaga said:


> that's really interesting that your DC's are higher on the HFP pump - so does that mean they were working more because not enough fuel is getting to them to meet request AFR?
> 
> see i didn't get to log DC on my stock pump (well now i guess i can and will) to see where the strain is. i only saw that my LAMBDA wasn't following request at WOT and leaning out at higher revs.
> 
> ...


Pretty much what i am thinking, ie slight lack of pressure so the injectors have to work a touch harder. My car has a new fuel filter, new fuel pressure regulator, new injectors and new fuel pump hence i am surprised the duty cycle is @ 69% with the car making 275bhp on that run.. where as my friends car with the same map,and identical mods but just a new fuel filter and new injectors running on 76k old oem pump/fpr was max 59% duty cycle making a touch more power @ 282bhp :roll: Wak runs the same injectors but with a oem pump and uprated inline pump and he is at max duty cycle at around 95% but running over 400bhp :lol:

Do some logs and fire them over to Wak ,am sure he will be happy to have a look and let you know what the dc is currently at etc


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

what do you log for duty cycles again?


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

002 031, clean 3rd gear pulls..

here mine :


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

brilliant

thanks

p.s. you need to get onto ecuxplot


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

here's my IDC's with the stock pump










and Lambda's of corresponding logs
run 1









run 4









and i will do the HFP one when it comes - for the 3rd time


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

ianpgonzaga said:


> here's my IDC's with the stock pump
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> ...


Thanks for that  Although it is pretty much hitting its afr target it is starting to tail off top end ( 95% dc ) so will probably run lean when it gets colder in winter if you were to keep using that pump, how does the car drive now as looking at the graphs should be pulling pretty smooth through the rev range ? Also what mileage is the OEM pump on as my dead one was on 96k and Wak said they normally give up around 90K where as my friends car who i am comparing to is running a 76k old pump so still pretty healthy for now...
Also what power as your car making , max maf reading? 
Very interested to see your logs with the new pump when it arrives  
Also what fuel pressure regulator you running , 3.0, 4.0 or adjustable ?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Jay-225 said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> > here's my IDC's with the stock pump
> ...


Jay - so the car is on 166xxxkm's and i'm guessing the pump is the same. when i opened up the pump cover it was just fine dirt under there! haha yes the car does drive pretty smooth all the way to red!

when i tuned in for extra boost i got this g/s (previous to this i logged about 225 g/s)









and the FPR right now is an adjustable (although i don't know at what pressure it's at... assume it's at 4bar)

So yeah i guess i would like to see that DC drop - i can see yours sits nicely at high 60's whereas mine is almost at 95% and i can see it getting more and more tired. i was trying to find a log that i did where the d/c was definitely going back up to stoic but can't seem to find it at the moment. when i have more time i'll try dig it out


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> > ianpgonzaga said:
> ...


So around 100k miles then , sounds about right for the pump to start giving up although yours is still doing a better job than my original oem pump was.. it was proper dead with 100% dc @ 4k on 630cc injectors :lol:

Do you map you car yourself? i ask because you say you requested more boost on that run ? 256 g/s ( 320bhp ) , nice figures what turbo you running?

When the new pump arrives i would fit a 3.0bar fuel pressure regulator or adjust yours to 3.0bar as that is what the system is designed to run and should be fine if the high flow pump works as it should


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Jay-225 said:


> So around 100k miles then , sounds about right for the pump to start giving up although yours is still doing a better job than my original oem pump was.. it was proper dead with 100% dc @ 4k on 630cc injectors :lol:
> 
> Do you map you car yourself? i ask because you say you requested more boost on that run ? 256 g/s ( 320bhp ) , nice figures what turbo you running?
> 
> When the new pump arrives i would fit a 3.0bar fuel pressure regulator or adjust yours to 3.0bar as that is what the system is designed to run and should be fine if the high flow pump works as it should


wouldn't i need to run the FPR higher??? or should the fuel pump be doing the extra work?

yeah do the tuning myself (so much reading involved beforehand though!!! haha)

anywho's i've contacted highflowfuel (AGAIN because my original email seems to have gone missing in Narnia) and hoping for a response... this is turning into quite a debacle


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sorry to hear the issues you guys are having with these pumps. I tried to warn against this on the very first reply to the original post on this thread. Product that are not tested, and roll up with big claims are more often then not headaches. At least you guys are catching these problems from the start, having these let go on you after a tune will cause 10x more than what was saved on a DW65v. Hopefully everyone sees the redflags that this budget "upgrade" represents. To me, that's like buying ebay con-rods to save a few coins. There is nobody to really go after if things really go wrong -- Deatschwerks is a big company and can be forced to pay up if their product is proven to have wrecked a motor.


----------



## gazrawly (Jan 31, 2013)

Jay-225 said:


> 002 031, clean 3rd gear pulls..
> 
> here mine :


Attached mine for quick comparison. DEKA 630cc on OEM pump (79K miles)


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> > So around 100k miles then , sounds about right for the pump to start giving up although yours is still doing a better job than my original oem pump was.. it was proper dead with 100% dc @ 4k on 630cc injectors :lol:
> ...


Personally i would set it to 3 bar and see what the duty cycle is like once you fit the new pump , with 440cc you may very well be at max duty cycle with 320bhp so i suppose a cheap way of upping cc is to increase rail pressure to 4 bar but obviously puts a higher strain on the fuel pump etc and pretty sure the oem pump is only rated to 4 bar max, would love to know what the HFP can really do pressure wise!.. but what you really need to do is fit a bigger set of injectors which will allow you to drop both pressure and duty cycle in one go :wink: As you map it yourself rescaling the map for bigger cc injectors shouldn't be an issue for you... Do keep us informed when the new pump arrives 



gazrawly said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> > 002 031, clean 3rd gear pulls..
> ...


Cheers, mate 

This is the car i was on about earlier... have added your Injector duty cycle and bhp


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

key words...



Jay-225 said:


> ...once you fit the new pump ...
> 
> ...Do keep us informed when the new pump arrives


i have *NOT* heard anything back from Quantum Fuel - it's now been a week. Plenty of time in the week to check, hmmm, 3 emails that i've sent to various email addresses and do i even get a hint of them responding

No

I have decided to use Paypal to dispute the transaction... interesting to see how this ends...


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Little update -

"Hello Ian,
Ian, We responded to you twice on August 11th after receiving this same message from you to [email protected] on August 10th, with no response from you. I requested your contact phone number so we could create DHL shipment for you. That DHL shipment is packed up and will go out today. Do you want a refund, or do you want me to hand it to the DHL guy when he arrives? I have the AWB # ready for you...
- High Flow Fuel Systems, Tuesday, 16 August 2016 at 5:12:27 AM"

Strange. As I've been getting all emails just fine (along with all SPAM) in the mailbox that I wrote them to. Checked junk again just in case and nothing in there

Anyway alongside this email I seem to have gotten a DHL tracking notification so don't know if they've just gone and sent it out or it has just been started... Either way it's taken me a bunch of emails and resorted to open up a dispute on PayPal to finally hear back (through PayPal)
*ripping hair out*


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

:roll: Seems they have sent it straight out to you, hopefully it arrives quickly and is actually working this time , maybe would of been a good time to ask fo a refund and gone with the DW pump :lol: Fingers crossed the new pump does what it supposed to i am eager to see the new logs


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I read the email properly. Says con note prepared but not picked up so they hadn't.

Would've been cheeky to do that though haha

But yes. Will definitely log and post up my findings. if DC doesn't go down (which it should, right?) then I'll definitely be asking for money back.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you on this one!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Another update -

"I double-checked and we definitely sent [email protected] two messages on August 11th. No worries though. A36HV fuel pump and o-rings shipped out today. You should see that in hopefully by the end of the week."

A36HV??!!! Ummm wrong pump?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Another update -
> 
> "I double-checked and we definitely sent [email protected] two messages on August 11th. No worries though. A36HV fuel pump and o-rings shipped out today. You should see that in hopefully by the end of the week."
> 
> A36HV??!!! Ummm wrong pump?


My scepticism taking over. I think a36v is the "revised" part

http://fuelperformance.co.uk/index.php? ... ct_id=5744


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Small synopsis of my situation (260 ish torque and bhp): and with input from Wak
1. after remap injector duty cycle was doing 120%+.
Injector duty cycle isnt the holy grail , but 120% was too high and mine needs to go fairly rich cos of fuel quality.

2. new fuel pump was needed(after checking possible other causes, such as blocked filters between tank and fuel rail).
Wak informed me a new standard fuel pump should be sufficient , but after weighing up the cost n so on I went for a hi flow dw one.

3.Wak also informed me, for my needs, this was a bit overkill but it should have plenty of flow capacity,and upgradeability.
When I asked, he also suggested avoiding a 4 bar fpr for now at least.

I like overcapacity 

4. Original fp was still working, but wasnt providing the flow for the remap,hesitation at hi rpms etc.
4 bar ,unless youre able to map for it yourself,and injector size change ..do 1 at a time and test , maybe.

5.With 3 bar fpr and old pump, Im guessing 
a) the old pump had enough flow to cope with a regulated 3 bar in normal conditions but when max power demand came on the instantaneous flow to pressurise the rail was too low . Injectors going a bit dribbly n so on 
b)A new pump of oem type probably would have had enough flow capacity to keep a constant 3 bar in my state of tune but the dw has overflow capacity for my needs .
The injector "spray pattern" keeps constant, no squirting or dribbling.
Probably the pump could do a flow rate for 4 bar even with a next size up injector change , and keep the spray pattern the same, but without exact mapping.. shrug

End result is injector duty cycle is now about 95% maximum.For further tuning, The capacity should be there  If I ever wanted to go that way, but get the feeling(damn thats v technical) that having hi flow pump is just a pressure maintenance requirement.
For and if you go for bigger injectors,and say a 4 bar fpr,which might just spray all your fuel in a direct stream against the inlet tract wall :roll:


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

ianpgonzaga said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> > Another update -
> ...


Just to be clear and before I fit mine, is this fancy printed jobbie the new revised version? Mine has a simple plain silver finish with a tiny self-coloured part number printed on it. Also a date, which I'm assuming is the manufacturing date.

VT


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Von Twinzig said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> > ianpgonzaga said:
> ...


+1


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I can take a photo of my busted pump when I get home tomorrow.

It had the high flow fuel logo etched In on the body. Very faintly. I didn't even notice it until I was taking up close photos.

And I guess with the revised one I can take a picture when it comes by (hopefull) end of the week.

That should really help with the clarification.

Im glad they're not making me send back the dead one before they sent the replacement though. Was afraid that's what they'd do as I had to send the FWD one back before I got the original refund. 
I would've just said refund if so...


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

ianpgonzaga said:


> I can take a photo of my busted pump when I get home tomorrow.
> 
> It had the high flow fuel logo etched In on the body. Very faintly. I didn't even notice it until I was taking up close photos.
> 
> ...





Von Twinzig said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> > ianpgonzaga said:
> ...


Its the same pump as before, no revisions afaik.... i fitted the A36HV which is the AWD version , the A35HV is the FWD version . My pump had the very faint Highflow logo on it along with the web address and date, pretty sure was dated 06/16..

I will say its been in for over 2 weeks now and has been absolutely perfect with the car driven on a daily basis, i do have concerns about why my duty cycle isn't lower but as its stands i have plenty of head room so am leaving it be.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

And another hold up!!!

Pump got stuck in customs because my contact number was entered in as 999999999999










Funny that since they've sent to me 4 times previous to This.had to call DHL to verify the item as a "fuel pump" and not as "gift".

So soon the pump will be with me but then I go away next week so will have to wait till after the trip (don't want it to kack out on me while doing a 2000km round trip) to report back with logs.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

ianpgonzaga said:


> And another hold up!!!
> 
> Pump got stuck in customs because my contact number was entered in as 999999999999
> 
> ...


Wow that pump has been on a nice vacation from USA to Australia to Europe :lol: why it wasn't sent on a direct flight from USA to Europe ( daily for DHL etc ) is beyond me but at least it is on the way at last  Looking forward to your logs [smiley=book2.gif]

edit: hmm do you live in Australia and i got the about bit wrong or you from UK/Europe :lol:


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

hahaha yeah australia

they sent it straight over but i didn't have time to check the tracking and thought "shouldn't it be here already?"

anyway - the pump is now here along with the rest of the accessories

3rd time lucky??? we will see...


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Seems i obviously spoke too soon :roll: From what i can tell the HFP pump is playing up and not providing enough pressure/flow and the car is now running pretty lean above 4k with idc back in the 90%+ :roll: car is also holding back quite badly so will not be giving it any stick for the time being [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I wont be going for another HFP pump and having spoken with Fuelperformance have now put in an order for a DW65V pump instead and will be paying the difference between the 2 ( £95 ) , The owner of Fuelperformance has been brilliant and is sending me the DW Pump tomorrow and is fine with me sending the faulty HFP back once swapped ... really good customer service , Highly recommend using them!! I did start to tell him how shit the HFP pump was and was very surprised to find out they are actually Highflow fuel usa as well the people who make the pump :lol: He was fine about it though but did say the DW pumps are not bullet proof either as he has a bucket full of dead pumps at the moment... so lets just hope i don't receive one of those :roll:

My logs from last night showing what i suspect to be a duff fuel pump :roll:


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

So now I have a dilemma. I have no access to the kit to run logs to prove things either way. The car's running fine save for the massively rich map provided by AMD. I have a nice set of 630cc EV14's sitting in the garage and had planned to fit them and the unrated pump before having a custom map by R-Tech. Now the pump is under suspicion it's thrown the plans off course. Do I fit it and see what happens? Do I contact them and try to return it unproven! It's a tricky one.

VT


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

So does this now mean the DW pumps are potentially no better? Only the fuel pump is all I have left to sort out before going to see Wak.

Was just going to go for the DW to give a little headroom for later but maybe just a new OEM pump will suffice.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

ProjectMick said:


> So does this now mean the DW pumps are potentially no better? Only the fuel pump is all I have left to sort out before going to see Wak.
> 
> Was just going to go for the DW to give a little headroom for later but maybe just a new OEM pump will suffice.


Same performance, assuming you get a good pump. A lot of people seem to have issues with faulty pumps it seems.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> ProjectMick said:
> 
> 
> > So does this now mean the DW pumps are potentially no better? Only the fuel pump is all I have left to sort out before going to see Wak.
> ...


Ah bugger it - was hoping the DW would be a reliable option (especially st the increased cost). Ill just replace with OE and run an inline pump at a later date if required then.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Von Twinzig said:


> So now I have a dilemma. I have no access to the kit to run logs to prove things either way. The car's running fine save for the massively rich map provided by AMD. I have a nice set of 630cc EV14's sitting in the garage and had planned to fit them and the unrated pump before having a custom map by R-Tech. Now the pump is under suspicion it's thrown the plans off course. Do I fit it and see what happens? Do I contact them and try to return it unproven! It's a tricky one.
> 
> VT


Bit of a tricky one , i suppose now you have the pump no harm in trying it out will just cost you the time of changing the thing over if it doesn't perform as expected... keep the oem pump safe just incase  Did you also buy it from Fuel performance ? if so he is very helpful and should allow you to change it if your not happy 


ProjectMick said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> > ProjectMick said:
> ...


I have gone with the DW in the hope that the price means its a touch more reliable and will last for years rather than weeks ( 6 weeks in my case :roll: ) .. the fella at fuel performance did ask what i will fit if the DW is also faulty to which i replied a brand new oem pump @ £380 as i know they are capable of running 310bhp with 630/cc @ 59%idc and will do that for years and years ( i wont actually get a new oem pump and will just continue this saga if needed :roll: ) Fingers crossed the DW pump is good as im off to the Ring in less than 2 weeks and needs to be running perfect before then [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Just found this - says its for bfh engine (which is MK4 R32) so do we think it would work on a 225 Quattro?

http://m.buycarparts.co.uk/oen/8l9919051g

http://m.buycarparts.co.uk/vdo/1736375

Not a horrible price and its VDO. Also says 4 bar???


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

ProjectMick said:


> Just found this - says its for bfh engine (which is MK4 R32) so do we think it would work on a 225 Quattro?
> 
> http://m.buycarparts.co.uk/oen/8l9919051g
> 
> ...


Interesting find, hopefully someone will be able to say for sure - it would make sense that it would fit based on that information BUT there have been pumps mis-labelled in the past that will only fit FWD variants so ya' never know.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

ProjectMick said:


> Gonzalo1495 said:
> 
> 
> > ProjectMick said:
> ...


Sorry, I was referring to the HFP pump. The DW pump has nothing but great reviews on the US forums, we all use it. Mine has held up very well. Needs a few seconds to prime when I first put the car into ignition but after that it's golden. I have no fuel issues and have plenty of headroom with my ev14 550cc injectors and a 4bar FPR.

I think the DW is worth the money, they are a reputable company not just in the german world but in all automotive regions. GTR's usually run two of their pumps as upgrades.

The whole purpose of this thread from the beginning was that this HFP pump came with a lifetime warranty, which is it's only saving grace.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Cool - thanks Gonz I'll put the DW back on the list although I'm interested to see what the score is on that VDO one now.

Lifetime warranty is good but not if it's unreliable - I personally don't want to have to swap it out every few months even if I do get a new one. Plus the fact that it could cause more damage to other components (which won't be covered!)


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

ProjectMick said:


> Cool - thanks Gonz I'll put the DW back on the list although I'm interested to see what the score is on that VDO one now.
> 
> Lifetime warranty is good but not if it's unreliable - I personally don't want to have to swap it out every few months even if I do get a new one. Plus the fact that it could cause more damage to other components (which won't be covered!)


Exactly. Hopefully it works out for you, I love my DW pump.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Well for anyone who is interested I have found the same VDO pump on EBay and it is listed for a 225 BAM Quattro - once again it is rated at 4bar.

As Tom said, could be an error in the listing but that is two places now that have it so maybe not..


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

ProjectMick said:


> Well for anyone who is interested I have found the same VDO pump on EBay and it is listed for a 225 BAM Quattro - once again it is rated at 4bar.
> 
> As Tom said, could be an error in the listing but that is two places now that have it so maybe not..


It is the same pump although is only meant for TT up to chassis no : 8N-2-030001 , if your chassis number is after this then you will need to put your fuel level sensor on the new pump as this is what is different between the 2 chassis numbers concerning TT. The actual pump itself is exactly the same and yes is made by VDO ( OEM ) and is rated to 4 bar as standard , Pretty sure these highflow fuel pumps (DW,HFP) should run a lot more than that if needed although 4 bar at the rail is the absolute max you want to be running on a TT .


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Jay-225 said:


> ProjectMick said:
> 
> 
> > Well for anyone who is interested I have found the same VDO pump on EBay and it is listed for a 225 BAM Quattro - once again it is rated at 4bar.
> ...


4Bar is life :wink:


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

I think my HFP-A35 is going to be going back now along with my Relentless V4... Max was right... Again...


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> > ProjectMick said:
> ...


Woopsie it , just run it at 6-8 bar at the rail... should get the fuel to atomise lovely and can get 500 whp from the standard injectors :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

TT Tom TT said:


> I think my HFP-A35 is going to be going back now along with my Relentless V4... Max was right... Again...


 :lol: He typically is. 
Although honestly you guys who already have purchased/installed it. Just log your fuel trims, no reason to return a good pump if you got a good one.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Guys, at the risk of sounding a dumb ass, what kit do I need to do logging like this and I'm guessing other stuff too? I'm more a child of the analogue age if I'm honest 

Apologies to the OP for straying OT.

Thanks

VT


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Von Twinzig said:


> Guys, at the risk of sounding a dumb ass, what kit do I need to do logging like this and I'm guessing other stuff too? I'm more a child of the analogue age if I'm honest
> 
> Apologies to the OP for straying OT.
> 
> ...


All you need is a Laptop and full version of VCDS ( 2 options , go to rosstech and pay £250+ or buy a ebay special ( http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VAG-GROUP-HEX ... SwFV9Xywvk ) for £50 ( what i am using :wink: ). Will also be able to scan the A6 and probably the porsche as well  Once you got that post back up and will tell you what/how to log etc


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> TT Tom TT said:
> 
> 
> > I think my HFP-A35 is going to be going back now along with my Relentless V4... Max was right... Again...
> ...


Seems a little risky as failure rate from this thread is 2/3 off the top of my head?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Jay-225 said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, at the risk of sounding a dumb ass, what kit do I need to do logging like this and I'm guessing other stuff too? I'm more a child of the analogue age if I'm honest
> ...


Thanks Jay [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Watch this space...

VT

Edit......purchased!


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok so the DW65v arrived today and i set about fitting when i got back from work, 30 mins later and it was all done .... having taken the pump in and out a few times certainly has its benefits , was even able to take a few pics this time :lol: 
Went for a quick drive with the LiquidTT on AFR and all looked good from what i could see while driving and the car was back to performing as should so was 100% a weak HFP pump from the start.... Got home and plugged in the laptop and back out logging for Injector duty cycle to send off to WAK to check over ( cheers bud your a star  ) , glad to report IDC are now at a max of 59% with this DW65V which is much better and what i expected from the HFP from the start but that was obviously fucked as was getting 70% rising to 100% eventually :roll: Hopefully this new pump will last the trip to the Nurburgring next week :lol:

59% IDC   









Some fitting pics:

new pump:









Fuel pump and level sensor removed from car ( HFP installed ):









Dismantled :









Reassembled with DW65v installed :









Back in car  :


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

That's good news - maybe I'll drive round to you if I get one seeing as you are now a pro fitter!

Fingers crossed for the Germany trip (although from why I have read the DW just works)


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

ProjectMick said:


> That's good news - maybe I'll drive round to you if I get one seeing as you are now a pro fitter!
> 
> Fingers crossed for the Germany trip (although from why I have read the DW just works)


No problem at all, just give me a call beforehand so I know to expect you... will have it changed in 30 odd minutes then we can log the car to make sure the pump is behaving itself :lol:


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

well that looks the good!

sorry i've not had time to install mine yet - working on another car which has turbo play and making clacking sound when you move the turbine shaft in and out


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

TT Tom TT said:


> Seems a little risky as failure rate from this thread is 2/3 off the top of my head?


I would say so too!!! As they say, "The Bitterness of Poor Quality Remains Long After the Sweetness of Low Price is Forgotten" -- but nobody listens and everyone wants performance for cheap.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

pump # 3 - install HFP # 2

at least i have this installation down pat now and did it in under 45 minutes LOL










this is the most ball ache part - unhooking and re-hooking the feed bracket onto the basket










and then the swticheroo










Will fill up petrol and do some logs tonight 

let's finally get some data down on this pump (if it survives longer than 30 minutes)


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

well there is an improvement- whether or not it outflows the DW.... well i don't know how to gauge that so maybe one of the more knowledgable members can gauge?

here's the data from one of the previous pages










and after the HFP-A36HV has been re-installed (along with keeping a set of tools in the boot just in case it decided to cark it again)










i will be keeping the tool set in the boot until someone complains that tools are missing from the toolbox :lol:


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

ianpgonzaga said:


> well there is an improvement- whether or not it outflows the DW.... well i don't know how to gauge that so maybe one of the more knowledgable members can gauge?
> 
> here's the data from one of the previous pages
> 
> ...


It's massively appreciated that you're posting up your results like this! I really hope the pump holds out for you this time Ian! P.S. When I messaged the fella from highflowfuel he told me that there's no difference in failure rates between this and the DW65V (both of which he sells). Saying this, he may have unknown vested interest so it's hard to know if this reflects the truth, fingers crossed your pump will shine this time!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

So fair seems it is holding up.

Maybe I will log the IDC again in a month or so to see what is going on?

Playing with mapping so I'll log that too to see if it changes anything.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Next question

- would this pump support e85???


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Not had the best experience with the DW65v, after my oem in tank failing after around 100k miles I thought to try one out.

Pressure seemed to be around 8% down , at 0 bar w 3bar reg it was 2.8 bar and at 2 bar of boost it should be 5 bar pressure but seeing 4.55.

Was also getting EML and DTC 17544 after some hours of driving time ( Idle lean trims fault)

Supplier wants it back to send for testing meaning car off the road, so I have bought a brand new oem pump, and to prove a point, at 0 bar of boost it is showing a healthy 3 bar fuel pressure now.

My old in-line is disconnected as I wanted the DW to do the job but I cant do the 2 bar test obviously with just a stock pump but the accuracy of the stock pump vs the DW is night and day and the way it topped off at 66psi when its listed as 100psi capable was a bit disappointing.

I'm going for a surge tank solution next and keeping my inline Bosch. :?


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Wak said:


> Not had the best experience with the DW65v, after my oem in tank failing after around 100k miles I thought to try one out.
> 
> Pressure seemed to be around 8% down , at 0 bar w 3bar reg it was 2.8 bar and at 2 bar of boost it should be 5 bar pressure but seeing 4.55.
> 
> ...


hmm,thas bad news  , still mine is better than the old oem one.
Maybe a regular ,oem supplier type would have been ok.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wak said:


> Not had the best experience with the DW65v, after my oem in tank failing after around 100k miles I thought to try one out.
> 
> Pressure seemed to be around 8% down , at 0 bar w 3bar reg it was 2.8 bar and at 2 bar of boost it should be 5 bar pressure but seeing 4.55.
> 
> ...


Ah that's not good news  The fella at Fuelperformance did say he had a bucket full of faulty DW65V Pumps when i ordered mine but i wasn't sure if he was just trying to put me off and get another HFP but seems he was telling the truth :? 
He did ask me what i would do if the DW was faulty to which i replied get a brand new OEM pump as they actually work :roll:

I will say ( without jinxing myself ) that the DW65V that i currently have installed seems to be working perfectly going by AFR's and i monitor it on a regular basis to make sure it is behaving itself :lol: I take it you are getting a refund on the DW65V and not bothering with a replacement ? In theory you should be able to run the DW65V alone and it shouldn't have a problem keeping up with flow at your power level so maybe just a weak pump which a replacement should cure :wink:

May get you to test the pressure on mine for comparison when i next pop over :lol:


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Serious question for anyone who has fitted this pump...

When you unscrew your fuel cap does it unleash an almighty "PSHHHHHHHHT" as it depressurises? Mean is very severe and made me poop myself when I did it the first time. Is this typical of an upgraded in-tank fuel pump or has something been done incorrectly / vent blocked / Carbon canister gone bad?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

i have never heard mine make any sounds when going to fill up....


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

ianpgonzaga said:


> i have never heard mine make any sounds when going to fill up....


Blocked pressure ventilation do you think?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

yeah check the lines - any kinks? when was fuel filter last changed?


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

ianpgonzaga said:


> yeah check the lines - any kinks? when was fuel filter last changed?


I'll get my mechanic to do it soon, fuel filter done about 7000 miles ago. Before that it was fitted from factory :x! Where would you start? Under the seat in the fuel pump area and then move onto the carbon canister or start with the carbon canister as it's easier to access..?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

I think since you've been working loads in the engine (lookng great BTW) that might be the best place to begin investigating first?


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

Can these still be had?


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Guys, Girls,

Anyone is running a HFP-A36HV ?
What about failure rate ? New batch looks better ?

The retailer on Ebay told me it was really reliable.. I could see some people complaining about performance and life ! 

Thanks


----------



## Sirocco20348 (Jul 21, 2018)

Wak said:


> Not had the best experience with the DW65v, after my oem in tank failing after around 100k miles I thought to try one out.
> 
> Pressure seemed to be around 8% down , at 0 bar w 3bar reg it was 2.8 bar and at 2 bar of boost it should be 5 bar pressure but seeing 4.55.
> 
> ...


How did you do this testing? Was it with an electronic fuel pressure gauge? If you can provide any info on how you did your testing I'm keenly interested.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I've got a fuel pressure gauge that I know reads fpr+boost pressure

So 3bar at 0 Boost 
5bar at 2 bar boost

So I could see the reduction, now I'm running swirl pot and Bosch in line and all is back to where it should be.


----------

